# Bazoo Laser Gaming Mouse



## timo0804 (22. August 2005)

Hi, habe mir heute die Bazzo Mouse gekauft... Ist ja alles schön und gut nur irgendwie komm ich bei installieren nicht weiter. Es ist leider keine Anleitung vorhanden und ich habe die Maus angesteckt und den Treiber installiert. Nur wie kann ich jetzt von meiner alten Maus mit der ich die Treiberinstallation vollzogen habe auf die andere wechseln?
Bitte um möglichst schnelle Antworten.
mfg Timo

Vielleicht noch ein Paar Informationen:
-neue Maus hat USB, alte einen PS 2 anschluss
-neue möchte ich über USB Hub laufen lassen
-habe Windows XP


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. August 2005)

Schlies die neue Maus einfach an, wenn der Treiber schon da ist sollte windows die sofort erkennen.
Wenn du mit der Maus gamen willst lass den Hub weg, das bringt nur eine schlechtere Latenz


----------



## timo0804 (22. August 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort erstmal. 
Jedoch wenn ich die Maus anschließe, zeigt Windows die nicht an, trotz installiertem Treiber. Ich hab echt keine Ahnung mehr.
mfg Timo


----------



## Vale-Feil (24. August 2005)

steck mal deine Maus in einen anderen USB ein, wenn du mehrere hast. Das kann die Sache beheben


----------

